

City-state Security - rsobers
http://blog.varonis.com/city-state-security/

======
agreenjay
The serf-lord relationship is convenient for many and does have economic
benefits. Thankfully, when the arrangement becomes too one-sided, you can
always leave the castle.

~~~
rsobers
While enterprises have the ability to act as city-states, controlling their
own destinies, consumers won't. Facebook vs. Diaspora is the canonical.

------
greenyoda
Link to original article by Bruce Schneier:

<http://www.wired.com/opinion/2012/11/feudal-security>

